# Brompton in Sheffield.....is 3 gears enough?



## Binka (12 Nov 2017)

will be commuting from the train station to Collegiate campus. I don't know sheffield but seem to recall there was a bit of a hill on the way there. I know sheffield has a reputation for been hilly but it didn't seem that bad? It's 1.5 mile distance. So was thinking of a 3 gear Brompton, possibly with the -12 gearing option? Alternative is the 6 gear one but added expense, weight, things to go wrong puts me off.

Guess I'm not overly fit, don't cycle much these days but do go to the gym weights/running/body pump a few times a week. Think I've lost my cycling legs though!


----------



## alicat (12 Nov 2017)

Get 6 gears and it will future proof the bike. 

Buy second hand and it will be cheaper than 3 gears new.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2017)

Depends how hard you are. The mere fact that you feel it necessary to even ask suggests to me that 3 gears will be insufficient.


----------



## tyreon (12 Nov 2017)

...yeh,but think of the cycle ride downhill when you return!

You sound a young buck. What are you? A snowflake? (Apologies, only just found the word. Just joshin) Sample shame: walk 100 metres. No big deal.

Hope you make the right choice


----------



## Cycleops (12 Nov 2017)

Sheffield is *very *hilly, get the six gears.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Nov 2017)

Six gears for 1.5 miles sounds like overkill to me, particularly as first on a six gear bike isn't that much lower than first on a three speed.

As if there aren't enough numbers in this post already, I would be thinking about the simplicity and lighter weight of a two speed.


----------



## Binka (12 Nov 2017)

Lol, not a snowflake. Middle aged Generation Xer.

I know sheffield is hilly but the big hills i could see seemed more on the outskirts where i wouldnt be going. Dont think from the train station to start of ecellshall rd seemed that bad.

Thanks for the thoughts. Maybe i need to test ride a three gear and a six gear. I want a new one.


----------



## Maenchi (12 Nov 2017)

It's not much of a climb from the station to collegiate campus, though the traffic can be busy, there used to be/maybe still is a cycle path, the hills are further off from your route


----------



## Binka (12 Nov 2017)

Thanks. Am leaning towards the 3 gear. I'm never going to use it for other stuff, have got a ice recumbent trike for fun rides.


----------



## Binka (12 Nov 2017)

Or maybe the 2speed. Will investigate that option as well.


----------



## Maenchi (12 Nov 2017)

I used to do that route on a Dutch 3spd bike, go left when you come out of the station.....


----------



## Hugh Manatee (12 Nov 2017)

You could always put a larger sprocket on? The Hercules folder I acquired recently had served as a university bike in Sheffield complete with 3 speeds.

I had to drill one of the cotters out which had properly mangled itself. This might be a coincidence.


----------



## mjr (12 Nov 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> You could always put a larger sprocket on? The Hercules folder I acquired recently had served as a university bike in Sheffield complete with 3 speeds.


As far as I can see, Brompton fit 50tooth chain rings and 12-16tooth sprockets, so both smaller chain rings and larger sprockets seem possible, subject to spacings. Ordinary Sturmey Archer ±33% hubs usually recommend 2:1 ratios at most (but you can often disobey  ) and if that's true for Brompton, then 16inch wheels mean a theoretical lowest gear of 24" is possible which should get most people up almost anything, albeit slowly!

The sacrifice would be top gear of around 44" so it's a balancing act. I think the stock setup bottom gear on a Brompton 3 is around 42", for comparison, so you probably won't want to lower it to the limit.


----------



## 12boy (12 Nov 2017)

If you go back through the posts you will find it is very possible and fairly cheap to add a second chain ring, especially if you buy a new bike with the replaceable chain ring. Although I have returned to one speed setup, I have used the second chain ring with both a 3 speed SA hub and the single. The standard tensioner allowed me to go with a 54 and 38 chain ring so as to have some bailout options. With the closeratio 3 speed and the 54/38 i could climb an 8% grade without standing on the pedals to do so. Of course, shifting is done with the "greasy fingers" manual shift. A 2 speed rear wheel and two chain rings up front is light, simple and inexspensive. Easily changed if you fancy a different set of gear ratios.


----------



## petek (12 Nov 2017)

Binka said:


> will be commuting from the train station to Collegiate campus. I don't know sheffield but seem to recall there was a bit of a hill on the way there. I know sheffield has a reputation for been hilly but it didn't seem that bad? It's 1.5 mile distance. So was thinking of a 3 gear Brompton, possibly with the -12 gearing option? Alternative is the 6 gear one but added expense, weight, things to go wrong puts me off.
> 
> Guess I'm not overly fit, don't cycle much these days but do go to the gym weights/running/body pump a few times a week. Think I've lost my cycling legs though!


5 speed minimum for Sheffield. Especially if you visit, as you should; the most excellent Ashram Cafe at the top of Spital Hill ( on your right just before the mosque).


----------



## Binka (12 Nov 2017)

Just got back from Evans cycles in Sheffield where I've had a test ride of an M3L. Found a short hill round the back of Evans and it's definitely harder than I thought it would be/harder than my road bike. I mean I knew it would be harder than my road bike but was surprised how much so. But it was doable and I reckon the hill I found was comparable to anything on the longer commute which I would encounter. But if I do go for the 3 speed then I will do it direct through Brompton so I can ask for the standard gears to be lowered which I think is -12%.


----------



## Binka (12 Nov 2017)

Have plotted the commute on google maps. Start elevation 60m, max elevation 100m. Gain 36m in 3km.


----------



## XC26 (12 Nov 2017)

As well as being terrain and functionality dependent, I think gearing is also quite a subjective issue. I switched back to hub gears from derailleurs some years ago now because I wanted the benefits of easier maintenance. Over time, I have become accustomed to their lower range and wider steps and can now go anywhere with them. More recently, I have taken a shine to single speeds, though more for simplicity and minimalism, than overall functionality. For me, 3 gears is plenty and I tend to operate them at slightly higher ratios than perhaps recommended. If you find hills difficult at first, having not cycled them for ages, it will get easier with practice as you become stronger and fitter.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2017)

Binka said:


> Lol, not a snowflake. Middle aged Generation Xer.
> 
> I know sheffield is hilly but the big hills i could see seemed more on the outskirts where i wouldnt be going. Dont think from the train station to start of ecellshall rd seemed that bad.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts. Maybe i need to test ride a three gear and a six gear. I want a new one.


I'm confused by your reference to the Ecclesall Road. Sheffield Uni is higher. It's a rise of about 20 metres to Ecclesall Road from Midland Station but about 65 metres to the Uni. (For using the bike in and about the town, I'd go for the 6 speed option if only to make the bike more versatile.)


----------



## Binka (12 Nov 2017)

Sorry it's Sheffield Hallam rather than Sheffield uni, Collegiate campus.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2017)

Binka said:


> Sorry it's Sheffield Hallam rather than Sheffield uni, Collegiate campus.


Aha, I'm with you. Yes, it's about 20 metres.


----------



## Binka (12 Nov 2017)

Route


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Nov 2017)

I went through the three or six gears debate with myself before I got mine. Went for 6 gears in the end as it wasn't a huge amount more money, I didn't want to regret it and I'm not clever/interested enough to fettle and modify after the event. Like you, i bought it with the intention of using for certain journeys only but who knows in the future (I've had it a month) - it's such fun to ride!


----------



## Binka (12 Nov 2017)

Thanks, think I will go with the six and if it needs servicing more then so be it.


----------



## alicat (12 Nov 2017)

It won't need much more servicing, mine doesn't for sure.


----------



## mitchibob (12 Nov 2017)

36m in 3km sounds like doable on a 2-speed. However, as much as I love my 2-speed, I just got a 6-speed. The gear changes take some getting used to between 2 to 3 and 4 to 5 and back, but the slightly closer ratios certainly help with acceleration, and give me the granny gears I may need on some climbs (not required yet). I really wish I'd just got the 6 speed to start with. As much as I love the more direct feeling with the 2 speed, the slightly closer ratios on the 6 is better for me, and all round, more practical, although this could be 'new bike' feeling as well.

For most routes through London, the 2-speed is fine, and a good bit lighter than the 3 speed rentals with hub dynamos. But I don't carry my bike much as i love riding it, so that saving seems a little pointless. Moving from an 2016 M2L to a 2018 M6L, I'm not finding it any heavier to be honest.

I don't think you should just buy a bike for a particular small ride. Buy it for what you'll find yourself wanting to do with it once your get your riding legs back. I rented a brompton so that I could bail out of a ride to and from work if it was too much. But once it wasn't, I just got into the fun of riding a brompton to work. e.g always being able to drop guys on road bikes at the lights without even having to get out of the saddle due to less inertia, etc.

If you think you might get to love riding your Brompton, and ride more than that 3km... get the 6-speed.

ps. One thing... rear puncture on a 2-speed is slightly easier than on a 3 or 6 speed ... less pieces to worry about on 2 speed.

pps If you have Kojaks and have 4 punctures in 7 days, and then buy a CO2 inflator, you'll never get another puncture


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Nov 2017)

1.5 miles, just walk?


----------



## dan_bo (12 Nov 2017)

Get a half decent mountain bike for when you get tempted out into the peaks through Endcliffe park and ringinglow.


----------



## mjr (13 Nov 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> 1.5 miles, just walk?


Because you enjoy spending three times as long to do it?


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Nov 2017)

A Brompton does seem an expensive way of avoiding a 25 minute walk, in all fairness.
Personally I'd always go 6 speed if there's any chance at all you'll need them.


----------



## Maenchi (13 Nov 2017)

It's a climb up to park hill flats, re; your map, are they student accommodation now ? and depending on which route you go to Hallam you will encounter some steep gradients, I wouldn't like to ride the Sheffield streets with anything less than a full set of gears, ie; triple at the front 22/30/40 and 11~36 at the rear, or something similar, having the ability accelerate quickly could save your life on those roads.


----------



## alicat (13 Nov 2017)

Just to possibly put a minor spanner in the works. Will you have somewhere secure you can leave the Brompton while you are on campus?

I love my Brompton to bits but wouldn't relish lugging it around all day while I was in classes. If I didn't have somewhere secure to leave it, I would probably get two cheap s/h bikes and keep one at each end of my journey.


----------



## Binka (13 Nov 2017)

If the only part of the commute was the 30min walk i appreciate it may not be worth it. But i will have just over an hour on the train prior to that. Cutting 40mins a day off a 3hr commute will be worth it. Plus my train gets in at 8:30 and if i have a 9am lecture to teach I dont want to cut it fine.


----------



## Binka (13 Nov 2017)

And yes i will have an office to leave it in. Am a lecturer not a student.


----------



## Binka (13 Nov 2017)

Anyway have decided on the six speed 

Just got to decide between ivory and turkish green now.


----------



## Julia9054 (13 Nov 2017)

Turkish green! Here's my new bike enjoying a well earned pint.


----------



## alicat (13 Nov 2017)

Ooh, I'm feeling jealous. My Brompton was secondhand so I didn't get to choose the colour.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2017)

There is none more black


----------



## Cycleops (13 Nov 2017)

Binka said:


> Just got to decide between ivory and turkish green now.


Why not have both?




Good decision on the six speed btw.


----------



## Kell (14 Nov 2017)

Looks like I'm too late to the thread, but I'd have also advised 6-speed.

Here's a handy chart to use:


----------



## Deafie (14 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Because you enjoy spending three times as long to do it?


Because it's not very far. Hardly worth unlocking the bike for. But if you're in a hurry.....


----------

